
Why No IPv6? - handpickednames
https://whynoipv6.com/
======
subbz
This scenario: I have my website on v4 and v6, v6 uplink goes off, v6 users
are cut off. No monitoring. I see dropping user number of users in my
analytics, being unable to determine what the problem is because the website
is running fine.

~~~
p1mrx
That's a straightforward engineering problem: website monitoring services
should watch both IPv4 and IPv6 by default.

